# Best Realtek equalizer settings for headphones?



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a pair of cheap Panasonic in-ear RP-HJE140E, and the quality is not the best, but it have powerful sound. Anyway, any tips or recommendations to put the Realtek equalizer on for the best experience? Or if I can put it at any other settings. The Realtek driver version is 6.0.1.6662


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are no defined settings for sound preferences. Experiment with equalizer settings until you get the sound that you prefer.
Note: the settings may have to be readjusted for different sound sources.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Audio is very subjective. Everyone has their own taste and opinion on what sounds good. There isn't a "best" setting. As noted, experiment with the settings until you are happy with how it sounds.


----------

